# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Naslovnica koja je šokirala Ameriku

## LolaMo

http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/nas...ao/614428.aspx

Koliko god bilo porazno i tužno da dojenju i ovakvom stilu odgoja treba propaganda, sviđa mi se da ona ipak postoji...makar i na ovakav način..
Nije mi jedino jasno..od svih guzica, sisa, preljuba, nedostatka morala, medijskog prostituiranja, ma svega kaj nas okružuje, a pogotovo njih- ovo je naslovnica koja je šokirala ameriku??

----------


## Kaae

Evo komentara kojeg sam ostavila i na Facebooku:

Pa sto ce prodati novine, ako  ne provokativnost? A sto je provokativno? Izmedju ostalog nesto na sto  okolina nije navikla. U zemlji u kojoj porodiljni traje oko sest tjedana  i u kojoj je dojenje u javnosti veci bauk nego u Hrvatskoj, ovo svakako  privlaci paznju. Ni naslov vise nije bitan, a ni sadrzaj samog clanka.

Dodatak: svasta sokira Ameriku. A onda opet s druge strane "Naslovnica koja je sokirala Ameriku" je naslov u nasim medijima. Opet dreknasibici.

----------


## Pepita

Po meni biološki totalno normalno, dijete koje doji (nebitno koje je dobi, dojenje se nastavlja dokle god to majci i djetetu odgovara), ali kod nas nažalost za večinu neprihvatljivo.
Članak koji stoji uz naslov ne bi posebno komentirala, svaka majka ima jedinstveno i nježan odnos pun ljubavi sa svojim djetetom, dojila ona ili ne.

----------


## tangerina

Meni se svidila ova kritika: http://parenting.blogs.nytimes.com/2...er-mom-enough/

A taj naš naslov o tome kako je "šokirala Ameriku" me podsjeća na Slobodnu Dalmaciju u vrijeme dok sam je znala kupiti, 90% naslova u gradskoj rubrici su bili u stilu "Užas u centru Splita: ...", "Šok!....", "Strava u Dugopolju..."

----------


## mayato

i moje šogorice i moje susjede šokirakaj ja dojim svo 17-mjesečno dijete pa nisam na naslovnici...

----------


## mara68

Naživcirali su me komentari ispod članka, a obećala sam si da neću više dopustiti da mi takvi kvare raspoloženje  :Mad:  Zašto se nitko ne zgraža nad činjenicom da kod nas samo 13% mama isključivo doji svoje bebe!

----------


## katjenka

jednostavno, ne mogu vjerovati da najnormalnije stvari još uvijek šokiraju

----------


## Ifigenija

A jes su šokantni ti Amerikanci!

----------


## Trina

I ja sam na facebooku napisala svoje mišljenje. I ne, za mene to nije normalno jer po mom mišljenju, mama koja četverogodišnjaku osigurava utjehu, nježnost i pažnju dojenjem, debelo je negdje zahebala. Ali s druge strane, ne zamaram se s tim koliko ko diji, ne zanima me. Ja svoje mišljenje i stavove primjenjujem na svojoj djeci

----------


## zasad skulirana

pa jel' ima 3 ili 4? vec sam mislila da je napredni 3godisnjak,izgleda mi dosta starije....

----------


## laumi

ja ne mislim da sam negdje zahebala jer sam 3,5-godišnjakinji dopuštala da sisa
njoj je trebalo
meni nije smetalo
mlijeko je i dalje imalo nutritivnu i imunološku vrijednost
svi sretni  :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Meni je dojenje normalno pa mi je isto tako normalno dojiti dokle god to dijete hoće!
Moj osobni stav je da ne bi to djetetu trebala uskratiti zato što imam neka mišljenja o tome. Ako je djetetu ok dojiti sa tri godine, ja sam ta koja mu to mogu omogućiti.

----------


## vertex

Trina, ja misim da je zahebala jedino ako *isključivo* dojenjem osigurava utjehu, nježnost i pažnju, a sumnjam da je tako.
Gledam svoju malu, ima dvije i po, ona još doji i to onako s guštom, a totalno neopterećujuće za mene. Ujutro mrvu duže, razbuđuje se i uživa, u neko doba popodne se sjeti (nije me nikad dočekivala s posla sa zahtjevom za sisanjem, tek poslije se sjeti), navečer ako je ja stavljam spavati. Mogu je drugi stavit na spavanje bez problema, ako nema mene ujutro, uopće nema veze. Lako bismo mogle tako još koju godinu. Ja nemam neki razlog za prestat, jer me ne zamara, ona uživa...Isto tako, da je sad prestanem dojit, vjerojatno joj ne bi bio osobiti problem. Ali zašto da prestajem, baš nemam nikakvog razloga...

----------


## piplica

Prije koju godinu i ja bih se zgražala na ovu fotku, sada sam osviještena.  :Grin: 
Svatko neka doji koliko osjeća da treba, meni je osobno dojenje poslije druge godine postalo neizdrživo, on je tražio sve više i više, dojila sam ga više nego kada smo došli iz rodilišta, pa sam malo pomalo ukinula.

----------


## mama courage

meni malac izgleda k'o da ima pet godina. to što se ne zgražam na sliku ne znači da odobravam, nego samo da sam se navikla na svašta.
zatim, treba pročitati cijeli tekst jer se radi o AP i o 3 njegova temelja, koja, ako se previše doslovno primjenjuju, (po meni) od djece prave bebe (kao što vidimo iz priložene slike).

----------


## piplica

Mali je fakat mašala trogodišnjak.  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Ma ne vidi se to iz slike (da se od djece prave bebe), vidiš da dečko stoji na stolici i sisa. Za to mora biti barem toddler  :Grin: .

----------


## summer

moja granica je oko 2,5-3 god, a i to je za vecinu ohoho
ne zgrazam se, i ja sam osvijestena ko piplica  :Grin: , al ni ne odobravam, ovako ko mama c.
sjetim se odmah onog topica o dojenju predskolaca/skolaraca
mislim da se pretjeruje s tim - dok dijete zeli
svasta djeca zele, ne znaci da je sve dobro za njih

----------


## Mima

Mene zanima jel' se dijete željelo slikati za Time.

----------


## Pepita

Čitam izjave i sviđaju mi se one koje kažu da su ovom naslovnicom željeli "vašu pažnju" i bome dobili je, nema tko danas ovo ne komentira!
Što su mediji...

----------


## vertex

Pa zapravo, ja mislim da se mora konkretizirati to "nije dobro". Moguće da može ne bit dobro. Ako je trogodišnjaku dojka glavna dnevna aktivnost, možda stvarno nije dobro. Meni kao mami, vjerojatno ne bi bilo nimalo dobro. S druge strane, ako sisa dvaput na dan, ili već neki neveliki broj puta na dan, a ostatak vremena se bavi svim i svačim, šta tu ima ne bit dobro? A i ovi zakačeni na sisu, zna li se, zapravo, kakvi su kad izađu iz tog perioda? Jesu li stvarno na neki način oštećeni, uskraćeni? Ili samo pretpostavljamo da bi morali biti?
Ovo mimino pitanje je i meni dobro pitanje za postaviti, ali prisutno je uvijek kad se djecu slikaje u neke svrhe koje su odrasli odredili.

----------


## Kaae

A je li bitno je li se tako malo dijete zeljelo slikati? Mislim, nekako je premalo za neke ozbiljne odluke, a slikanje za novine bi moglo biti u toj kategoriji. A djeca svasta zele. 

Sad bi sve moglo na Filozofski.  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

Ne sviđa mi se takvu sliku stavljati na naslovnicu. Bez obzira imalo dijete 5 dana ili 5 godina. 
Po meni je dojenje intiman čin i nikoga ne treba zanimati doji li neka mama svoju bebu, ne doji ju, koliko i kad.

Ja sam prekidala dojenje za prvi rođendan ili u prvoj polovici druge godine. I meni je to bilo optimalno za mene i za djecu. Ali, to je moj optimum, nikako ne kažem da mora biti i nekom drugom.

Zamišljam tog dečka kao 13godišnjaka kad mu neki "prijatelj" u školi dođe sa slikom koju je iskopao na internetu. Neće mu biti lako, bez obzira na koju stranu krenulo zafrkavanje.

----------


## Rivendell

Citam sad komentar u Jutarnjem, kaze kako ova "neobicna" metoda povezujuceg roditeljstva podrazumjeva i nosenje djece blizu tijela i zajednicko spavanje. Ne kuzim sto je tu neobicno.
Meni je jos ljepsa strana price sto se zena s naslovnice uspjela povezati sa posvoje im sinom, upravo tako sto ga je dojila.

----------


## silkica

A što znači to "povezati"?
Više povezanosti sa svojim djetetom od ...?Kakvih majki?Koje doje do 1 godine,do 2 godine,koje ne doje...?Ona se povezala preko dojenja sa posvojenim sinom,a majka koja nije dojila svoje posvojeno dijete...šta?Nije vezana sa svojim djetetom?
Meni je to malo previše.

----------


## LolaMo

> Meni je jos ljepsa strana price sto se zena s naslovnice uspjela povezati sa posvoje im sinom, upravo tako sto ga je dojila.


Ne kuzim ovo..kakvo sad posvojeno dijete? Moze link da procitam?
Bas me zanima

----------


## pikula

Pa i napravljena je da šokira. Uzeli su navjećeg trogodišnjaka kojeg sam ja ikad vidjela, atraktivnu majku, oboje gledaju izazovno u kameru... Tko god ih je fotko fino im je smjestio. Ja vjerujem daj brižna mama i sasvim normalno dijete (možda malo krupnije građe) u pitanju, ali predstavljeni su ko da ih je Freud izmislio. Eto moj jedini zaključak je da ni novinarima Timea više ne možeš vjerovati, sigurno su ih zapričali pro AP i onda ga ovako zavrnuli.

----------


## pikula

> Ne sviđa mi se takvu sliku stavljati na naslovnicu. Bez obzira imalo dijete 5 dana ili 5 godina. 
> Po meni je dojenje intiman čin i nikoga ne treba zanimati doji li neka mama svoju bebu, ne doji ju, koliko i kad.
> 
> Ja sam prekidala dojenje za prvi rođendan ili u prvoj polovici druge godine. I meni je to bilo optimalno za mene i za djecu. Ali, to je moj optimum, nikako ne kažem da mora biti i nekom drugom.
> 
> Zamišljam tog dečka kao 13godišnjaka kad mu neki "prijatelj" u školi dođe sa slikom koju je iskopao na internetu. Neće mu biti lako, bez obzira na koju stranu krenulo zafrkavanje.


Slažem se s drugim dijelom, ali mislim da je i nas malo opro taj neki čudni puritanizam. Prikaz dojenja u povijesti umjetnosti nikad nije nigdje cenzuriran osim u modernoj americi i komunističkim zemljama gdje je bočica i formula oslobodila žene okova  i pružila im slobodu na radnim akcijama i za strojevima tekstilne industrije. Maria lactans, majka božja koja doji Isusa je bila normalna slika u kućama. Pjevalo se za rođendane "sretna tvoja mama bila koja te je dojila..."
ovo skanjivanje nad dojenjem je staro možda 50tak godina

----------


## pikula

Što bi fejs rekao na ovu sliku ? http://www.paintgallery.net/joost_va...ia_lactans.htm

----------


## Kaae

Tu je intervju s majkom s naslovnice: http://healthland.time.com/2012/05/1...?iid=obnetwork

----------


## Rivendell

Ne mogu linkat s moba, uglavnom ima petogodisnjeg sina kojeg je posvojila i kojeg je isto dojila do nedavno jer je skuzila da im to pomaze zbliziti se.

Slazem se s pikulom, ne razumijem cemu toliko iscudjavanje, zena doji u javnosti cudo, a svaki dan vidim bar 3 para sisa u raznim novinama i na tv-u, u nekim situacijama ih jos odraslije "dijete" stavlja u usta iz sasvim drugih pobuda pa se nitko ne prenerazava

----------


## sirius

Što se tiće slike niti trepnula nisam na nju. Gotovo je. Mozak mi je u potpunosti ispran.





> A je li bitno je li se tako malo dijete zeljelo slikati? Mislim, nekako je premalo za neke ozbiljne odluke, a slikanje za novine bi moglo biti u toj kategoriji. A djeca svasta zele. 
> 
> Sad bi sve moglo na Filozofski.


 Jasno. To može biti pitanje za bilo koju fotografiju djeteta na koju roditelji pristaju da bude objavljena javno. Obzirom da sam i sama bila u sličnoj situaciji u Hrvatskoj prije objave slika moje djece konzultirana je dječja pravobraniteljica , koja u njima nije vidjela ništa štetno za djecu . Pretpostavljam da postoji i takva institucija u Americi, a ostalo su nijanse i ukus roditelja koliko mu je nešto prihvatljivo.

----------


## Pepita

> Što bi fejs rekao na ovu sliku ? http://www.paintgallery.net/joost_va...ia_lactans.htm


Baš predivna slika!

----------


## Pepita

...ono što su htjeli sa ovom slikom upravo su i dobili i podigli cijelu svjetsku javnost na noge.
Uvjerena sam da se ove novine ne prodaju jedino u zemljama trećeg svijeta, kod njih je to više nego normalno.
Tako bi nekako trebalo biti i kod nas.

----------


## Pepita

I piše da će dijete četiri godine idućeg mjeseca.

----------


## Pepita

I zaboravih napisati ovo joj je sin, a ima još jednog posvojenog sina od pet godina.

----------


## Mima

Upravo zato što je dijete premalo da samo odluči o tome hoće li se ovako slikati za naslovnicu novina se meni to ne sviđa i mislim da nije u redu.
I naravno da se isto može pitati za svaku javnu fotografiju djeteta (a ja se i pitam); ali ova je naslovnica ipak "šokantna", "podigla je javnost na noge", i na kraju krajeva pojavila se na iznimno tiražnim novinama - tako da i nije jednako kao recimo reklama za platnene pelene.

----------


## Pepita

Ja zaista ne vidiš što je to šokantno. Meni su šokantne sise broja 10 u časopisima sumnjiva morala.

Ženi dojka služi da njome prehrani svoje dijete, a to što su od nje napravili poželjan seksualni objekt i što još uvijek muškarci bale za onim velikim i kad se proziru ispod majica to je nešto sasvim drugo.
Imamo alternative pa skupljamo argumente, da smo u Africi gdje nema ni vode, a kamoli hrane, muzli bi uz dojenje samo da prehranimo djecu da nam ne gladuju. Netko će reći nismo u Africi, nismo ali šteta da nismo u mogućnosti vidjeti je barem na jedan dan.

----------


## Marsupilami

Ja sam sokirana sto je Amerika sokirana  :Shock:  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam sokirana sto je Amerika sokirana


 pih, a i tebe je lako šokirati.  :Grin:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Mene zanima jel' se dijete željelo slikati za Time.


Da ga se pitalo sigurno bi rekao da  :Wink: 
Ako se stavimo u njegovu perspektivu, odgovor na pitanje bio bi "a zasto ne?"
Njemu dojenje nije nista sramotno, nista sto bi trebalo skrivati, on zadovoljava svoje potrebe (emocionalne, fizicke...nije bitno) i njemu je dojenje ko nama jutarnja kava.
Sigurno ju necemo piti skriveni u wc-u ili pokriveni maramom da nas netko ne vidi.
Mi odrasli smo skloni kompliciranju, klinci su puno jednostavniji od nas....dok i oni ne odrastu  :Smile:

----------


## Marsupilami

> pih, a i tebe je lako šokirati.


Ma to se desava samo par dana u mjesecu, casna rijec  :Laughing:

----------


## Pepita

Još jedna potvrda da dojenje unutar obitelji osigurava pozitivnu sliku o tome i o načinu prehrane djeteta.
Majka je dojena 6 godina i sjeća se toga...ma predivno!

----------


## Mima

[QUOTE=Marsupilami;2138851]Da ga se pitalo sigurno bi rekao da  :Wink: 
Ako se stavimo u njegovu perspektivu, odgovor na pitanje bio bi "a zasto ne?"
Njemu dojenje nije nista sramotno, nista sto bi trebalo skrivati, on zadovoljava svoje potrebe (emocionalne, fizicke...nije bitno) i njemu je dojenje ko nama jutarnja kava.
Sigurno ju necemo piti skriveni u wc-u ili pokriveni maramom da nas netko ne vidi.
Mi odrasli smo skloni kompliciranju, klinci su puno jednostavniji od nas....dok i oni ne odrastu  :Smile: [/QU

Što bi reklo da ga se pitalo to ne možeš znati, a posebno ne što će reći kad odraste.

----------


## Pepita

Tko nije vidio:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou60ChdDPQE

Leigh Anne O'Connor jedna od poznatijih IBCLC. Lijepo i argumentirano!

----------


## Pepita

Mima  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Što bi reklo da ga se pitalo to ne možeš znati, a posebno ne što će reći kad odraste.


Jos jedan dokaz da mi odrasli kompliciramo stvari i od svega radimo analize a sigurna sam da ako se dijete voli slikati svejedno bi mu bilo da li u trenutku slikanja ima sisu u ustima ili ne i da li ce njegova slika biti u obiteljskom albumu ili na naslovnici casopisa  :Smile: 

A kada odraste....eeee i moja mama ima u obiteljskim albumima slika zbog kojih sam je u ludim godinama "mrzila" i ticu se scenskih i javnih nastupa  :Grin:  ali sada mi je drago da ih imam  :Heart: 

Ali ok, mogu razumjeti tvoj stav i razmisljanja  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> pa jel' ima 3 ili 4? vec sam mislila da je napredni 3godisnjak,izgleda mi dosta starije....


meni izgleda ko da je 5, ali možda je stvarno i 3

----------


## Bubica

ocito je pred 4. rodjendan. I moja je toliko i sigurno nebi imala nis protiv da ju se slika dok doji. Vjerojatno se ni moj sin ne bi iscudjivao sliki prijatelja koji je dojio kad je imao tri jer to doma gleda svaki dan. Donosimo zakljucke iz svojih perspektiva.

----------


## Mima

Točno, ti su upravo donijela zaključak iz svoje perspektive. Ne radi se o tome da li bi dijete imalo problem sa tim da ga se slika dok doji, nego da li bi imalo problem sa time da se fotografija - koja definitivno jest snimljena u namjeri da bude provokativna - bude objavljena u takvoj tiraži da je vidi pola svijeta. Majka je na to svjesno i namjerno pristala, čak pokazala stav, ali dijete ne može donijeti takvu odluku.
Što se tiče moje perspektive, meni u ovoj fotografiji nema ništa šokantno.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Postigla sam svoje!! Vidjevši ovu fotku moje dijete je zaključilo da tu nema ništa čudno, da se dečko htio malo utješiti kod mame :Heart: 

Za mene je dojenje biološki imperativ, a do kad - odluka je onih koje se doji i one koja doji, ne može biti isti aršin za sve jer nismo svi isti.

----------


## Bubica

Dijete od 4 godine nikako ne moze donijeti tu odluku, naprosto nije toliko intelektualno sazrelo da moze shvaii so znaci objava slike u Timesu. Zato ima roditelje, koji u toju fazi njegova zivota donose odluke za njega. Gdje bi stigli kada ne bi donosili niti jednu odluku vaznu za nasu djecu i cekali da oni odrastu pa da mogu sami odluciti...

----------


## Pepita

Da ja danas mogu pokazati sliku gdje me mama s toliko godina doji, mislim da bi bila itekako sretna, a ovako, samo znam da sam dojena mjesec dana  :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Pepita, danas da, ali da li bi bila sretna da su ti ju pokazali u srednjoj školi? Meni ovo nije slika za javnost.

----------


## Anemona

> Pepita, danas da, ali da li bi bila sretna da su ti ju pokazali u srednjoj školi? Meni ovo nije slika za javnost.


X
Mada meni osobno ne čini nikakvu razliku vrijeme koje me mama dojila. Čak ju nikad nisam ni pitala. To mi stvarno nije stavka koje bi me danas rastužila.

----------


## silkica

> X
> Mada meni osobno ne čini nikakvu razliku vrijeme koje me mama dojila. Čak ju nikad nisam ni pitala. To mi stvarno nije stavka koje bi me danas rastužila.


Isto.Ne kužim zašto te to rastužuje.
Mene je dojila 6 mjeseci.Brata 3 mjeseca.Jako smo svi međusobno povezani.Ali baš jako.Iz toga zaključujem da u tom famoznom i toliko opričanom i ispričanom "povezivanju" više faktora igra ulogu.

----------


## Pepita

Suzdržana!  :Wink:

----------


## pikula

nije dojenje jedino ni presudno, ali ako ne dojiš, ne nunaš, ne  nosiš, ne spavaš s bebom, ako imate rutinu podređenu obavezama odraslih i ifiksnom rasporedu samouspavljivanja i (samo)hranjenja (viđala sam i to, bočice naslonjenje na kinderbet) i sa 6 mjeseci u jaslice, a kako ćeš se onda povezati? To je kao da si u ugovorenom braku, nikad se prije niste vidjeli, on od prvog dana pomorac koji dolazi doma jedan vikend u tri mjeseca, pa da ste Ginger i Fred bilo bi čudo da ste jako bliski

----------


## Anemona

Ja nisam išla ni u vrtić, imali smo se vremena povezivati. :Grin:

----------


## Pepita

Meni je tata pomorac, kao malena viđala sam ga 3 mjeseca godišnje pa sam s njim najpovezanija.
Roditelj se može povezati na  mnogo načina!

----------


## Pepita

> Ja nisam išla ni u vrtić, imali smo se vremena povezivati.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Vidiš nisam ni ja baš previše išla u vrtić.

----------


## pomikaki

Forografija mi nije šokantna kao ni tema (i ja imam poveće dijete koje još ne odustaje od cice) ali ono što mi se ne sviđa je što je fotografija _nastoji_ biti šokantna. Ta demonstrativna poza majke u potpunom neskladu sa zbunjenim djetetom izazvat će kontrproduktivnu reakciju. Ali naravno, tako će za nju više ljudi čuti  :Undecided:  Ipak, mislim da je ovdje cilj prvenstveno šokirati i podići tiražu, a ne reklamirati dojenje ili razbijati tabue.

----------


## mama courage

o tome da se tiraž povećava sa što šokantnijom slikom - to valjda drugačije ne može. ali ovdje se ne radi o dojenju, niti promicanju dojenja, nego o AP, kao "motherhood". ova žena je lijepa, plava, mršava, naspavana, bez podočnjaka (da mi je vidjeti takvu forumašicu  :Laughing: ). doji, pretpostavljam - na zahtjev. doji (muško) čeljade. dat će mu svoje tijelo kad god on kmekne ili dođe i zatraži. 

naslov pita žene jesu li "dovoljno majke" da i one to učine. tri temelja AP su spomenuta u članku: dojenje, co-sleeping i nosanje u marami. nema da omane. očekuje se da žena svoje tijelo pruži tom načinu roditeljstva bespogovorno. jer ako to ne učini, nije dovoljno majka. 

očeva ni na durbin. 
(ne, ne pripadam mreži udruga "hoću tatu"  :Laughing: )

----------


## pomikaki

> naslov pita žene jesu li "dovoljno majke" da i one to učine. tri temelja AP su spomenuta u članku: dojenje, co-sleeping i nosanje u marami. nema da omane. očekuje se da žena svoje tijelo pruži tom načinu roditeljstva bespogovorno. jer ako to ne učini, nije dovoljno majka. 
> 
> očeva ni na durbin. 
> (ne, ne pripadam mreži udruga "hoću tatu" )


e da, i naslov je smeće  :Smile:  mogu te potpisati 
i to na temi o produženom dojenju, zamisli  :Grin:

----------


## sasa

> o tome da se tiraž povećava sa što šokantnijom slikom - to valjda drugačije ne može. ali ovdje se ne radi o dojenju, niti promicanju dojenja, nego o AP, kao "motherhood". ova žena je lijepa, plava, mršava, naspavana, bez podočnjaka (da mi je vidjeti takvu forumašicu ). doji, pretpostavljam - na zahtjev. doji (muško) čeljade. dat će mu svoje tijelo kad god on kmekne ili dođe i zatraži. 
> 
> naslov pita žene jesu li "dovoljno majke" da i one to učine. tri temelja AP su spomenuta u članku: dojenje, co-sleeping i nosanje u marami. nema da omane. očekuje se da žena svoje tijelo pruži tom načinu roditeljstva bespogovorno. jer ako to ne učini, nije dovoljno majka. 
> 
> očeva ni na durbin. 
> (ne, ne pripadam mreži udruga "hoću tatu" )


slažem se. iako sam produžena dojilja. ali ja isto čujem: povezujuće roditeljstvo je stvar žene. samo se žena može do kraja povezati. pa onda naravno i osjećati krivnju ukoliko se nije dovoljno povezala.

----------


## IvanaR

> ova žena je lijepa, plava, mršava, naspavana, bez podočnjaka (da mi je vidjeti takvu forumašicu ). doji, pretpostavljam - na zahtjev. doji (muško) čeljade. dat će mu svoje tijelo kad god on kmekne ili dođe i zatraži. 
> 
> naslov pita žene jesu li "dovoljno majke" da i one to učine. tri temelja AP su spomenuta u članku: dojenje, co-sleeping i nosanje u marami. nema da omane. očekuje se da žena svoje tijelo pruži tom načinu roditeljstva bespogovorno. jer ako to ne učini, nije dovoljno majka. 
> 
> očeva ni na durbin.


Žena je sređena za fotografiju, a fotografija je sređena u fotošopu, boga pitaj kako u stvarnom životu izgleda (to mi je omiljeno tešenje  :Cool: )
Ne doživljavam sebe kao nekoga ko namerno praktikuje AP, iako mi je prvo dete apsolutno dojeno i spava sa nama, a i sa drugim sam započela po istom principu. Ne doživljavam to kao neku svoju žrtvu, već suprotno kao način da olakšam sebi. Stoga mi je čitava ideja "dovoljno majka" potpuno bezveze. Baš me zanima šta u stvari piše u članku, da li postoji link?

----------


## IvanaR

A za očeve si apsolutno u pravu.

----------


## seni

> ova žena je lijepa, plava, mršava, naspavana, bez podočnjaka (da mi je vidjeti takvu forumašicu ). doji, pretpostavljam - na zahtjev.


Nisi vidjela mene prije desetak godina.  :Grin:  :Saint:  Doduse nisam plava, te dojila na zahtjev godinu dana, dakle ne produzeno.

Sto se tiče očeva, potpuno se slažem sa tobom. 

Nisam pročitala originalni članak, pa možda grijesim, ali mogu samo  :Rolling Eyes:  pa na treću, na opis ap roditeljstva: co sleeping, produzeno dojenje, nošenje. Uvijek me fascinira to receptiranje, te svodenje ap- a na tehnike. Općenito svodenje roditeljstva na tehnike.

----------


## seni

> slažem se. iako sam produžena dojilja. ali ja isto čujem: povezujuće roditeljstvo je stvar žene. samo se žena može do kraja povezati. pa onda naravno i osjećati krivnju ukoliko se nije dovoljno povezala.


Na srecu, došla sam do stupnja, da se na to samo nasmijem.
Povezujuce roditeljstvo je ono sto mu i samo ime kaže stvar roditelja. A roditelji su mama i tata.

----------


## seni

> Pa zapravo, ja mislim da se mora konkretizirati to "nije dobro". Moguće da može ne bit dobro. Ako je trogodišnjaku dojka glavna dnevna aktivnost, možda stvarno nije dobro. Meni kao mami, vjerojatno ne bi bilo nimalo dobro. S druge strane, ako sisa dvaput na dan, ili već neki neveliki broj puta na dan, a ostatak vremena se bavi svim i svačim, šta tu ima ne bit dobro? A i ovi zakačeni na sisu, zna li se, zapravo, kakvi su kad izađu iz tog perioda? Jesu li stvarno na neki način oštećeni, uskraćeni? Ili samo pretpostavljamo da bi morali biti?
> 
> .


Dobra pitanja postavljas vertex.
Ja mislim da možda uopce ni ne trebamo konkretizirati to "nije dobro" ili "je dobro".
Odnosno da dojenje trogodisnjaka nije ni nedobro, ni dobro. Ono je jedan aspekt odnosa roditelj/mama-dijete, jedan komad puzzla koji je od roditelja do roditelja, od obitelji do obitelji, manje vise sličan, manje vise različit. I to je to.

----------


## mali laf

Mama je malo sitnija,pa mališa pored nje izgleda ko gimnazijalac!Drage moje,Amerikanke se šokiraju kad im počne nešto curiti poslje poroda.Dakle,riječ je o nekoliko generacija na adaptiranom koje su dojenje vidjele na primjeru neke životinje na dicovery channel.Mi smo još u fazi "slabo mlijeko".

----------


## mayato

Danas sam na Facebooku vidjelalink na kojemu je rečenokako majka 4 minut mlati rukama nogama i jastukom svoje 10-mjesečno dijete, a prijateljica snima mobitelom dok starije dijete gleda zlostavljanje. prijateljica ne zaustavlja majku nego snimku nosi na policiju i majka je osuđena na 18 mjeseci zatvora, beba je smještena udomiteljima i kad majka iziđe iz zatvora postoji mogućnost ponovnog skrbništva...
No dobro, htjela sam reći kako je moguće da se zgražaju nad dojenjem, povezivanju roditelja sa svojom djecom, a ovakve sadističke, bolesne i neuravnotežene stvari ne dodiruju visoko moralne i nadasve lako šokantne Amerikance?!?!?! Takve stvari prolaze gotovo nezapaženo i nad takvim užasom se zgrža mali broj ljudi, a dojenje zgraža enorman brj stanovnika?!?!?!
Malo su im se poremetili prioriteti...
Ne stavljam link jer ne znam da li smijem, a snimak nisam odgledala samo sam pročitala sažetak, mislim da je šokantan i nadasve grozomoran...

----------


## pikula

Evo na ovoj temi potpisujem MC i dodajem ne samo tate, nego i bake i djedove, ujake i ujne, stričeve i strine. Ok za bebu do godine dana posredno, od godine do tri povremeno, ali iznad tri AP bi se trebao odnositi na cijelu obitelj, a ne samo na mamu, definitivno!

----------


## mama courage

> Nisi vidjela mene prije desetak godina.  Doduse nisam plava, te dojila na zahtjev godinu dana, dakle ne produzeno.
> 
> Sto se tiče očeva, potpuno se slažem sa tobom. 
> 
> Nisam pročitala originalni članak, pa možda grijesim, ali mogu samo  pa na treću, na opis ap roditeljstva: co sleeping, produzeno dojenje, nošenje. Uvijek me fascinira to receptiranje, te svodenje ap- a na tehnike. Općenito svodenje roditeljstva na tehnike.


točno to. i onda se te tehnike navode tj. bespogovorno slijede (pa i na ovom forumu) kao da njihova primjena sama po sebi znači garancija u uspješnost povezujućeg roditeljstva, istodobno kao da se povezujuće roditeljstvo (tj. ono što smatram uopće roditeljstvom) ne može postići bez tih tehnika. osobno, nijednu tehniku ne smatram bitnom da se njoj teži (posebno ne kad tehnika sama sebi postaje svrha). a od navedenih sam jedino co-sleeping prakticirala, a i to čisto iz slabosti (jer nisam imala srca i odlučnosti je izbaciti iz zajedničkog kreveta dok nam svima nije prekardašilo, a ponajprije samom djetetu jer joj je bilo prevruće i pretijesno). druge dvije nisam bila (zdravstveno) mogućnosti prakticirati, a i ne bih i da jesam. 


to potenciranje majke "na zahtjev" (o čemu sam i pisala na svom blogu, link u potpisu) ne odobravam, a tako se lako upadne u klopku onoga što se od žene kao majke treba očekivati. smatram da je - u sadašnje vrijeme - bitnije potencirati tj. osviještivati očinstvo.

----------


## mali laf

Ja dojim svoju djecu jer to želim i u tome uživam.Ako me netko pita za savijet oko dojenja rado ću pomoći...ali sam jednako tako otvoreno jednoj prijateljici koja je bila na rubu očaja zbog prevelikog pritiska koji je natovarila sama sebi  rekla da dojenje ne čini ženu majkom,ni dobrom ni lošom.U njenom slučaju je to zaista bilo nužno,jer je ona dojenje poistovjetila sa svojom svrhom na ovom svijetu.Nije imala nikakav posebno velik problem što se tiče dojenja,ali u njenom slučaju je bio naprosto nerješiv.

S druge strane,pritisak ako se može tako nazvati ne stvara okolina već same majke.Naime o dojenju se u stvarnom životu ne zna gotovo ništa niti se ono od žene očekuje.Postotak majki dojilja je poražavajući.

Dobra majka je sretna majka.Ja sam sretna jer moj muž radi sve što i ja,jer bake i dede čine sve da nama bude lakše,a klincima život radosniji.

Djecu odgajamo svi.

----------


## leonisa

mene je jedino sokirala scena u games of thrones u prvoj sezoni. ostalo me nista ne sokira. pa ni moja sestogodisnja koja je samo cekala da se beba rodi, da mama ima opet mlijeka. 
ne, ma koliko je zicala, nisam joj dala da doji. 
pobogu, pa zgubila je tehniku  :Laughing: 

i sumnjam da je trazila zbog utjehe i povezivanja  :Grin:

----------


## mamitzi

ta naslovnica šokirala je i moje kolege iz ureda - mislim da je to dobro. sad su shvatili da koolegica i ja nismo jedine na svijetu koje smo dojile nakon godinu dana i da tako nešto postoji van našeg biroa.

----------


## vertex

> Ja mislim da možda uopce ni ne trebamo konkretizirati to "nije dobro" ili "je dobro".
> Odnosno da dojenje trogodisnjaka nije ni nedobro, ni dobro. Ono je jedan aspekt odnosa roditelj/mama-dijete, jedan komad puzzla koji je od roditelja do roditelja, od obitelji do obitelji, manje vise sličan, manje vise različit. I to je to.


Ne mislim ni ja da je nužno konkretizirati, to je bila replika mc i summer, ne znam je li bio još netko, koje su smatrale da iza neke dobi dojenje više nije dobro. Tu bih ja voljela čuti kako to točno nije dobro. A obje su co-sleeperice  :Grin: .Ko je vidio da tako velika djeca spavaju s roditeljima? Rekla bi jedna moja, sva zabrinuta za svoju unuku: Mala može postati lezbijka! (Od spavanja s roditeljima, nije bilo dojenja. Još da je sisala, garant bi postala lezbijka!) 

Nisam još pročitala članak, ali ne bih se čudila da je tako pojednostavljen i pretvoren u recept, to je stvarno česta pojava. I slažem se iz dubine duše da treba ojačati očinstvo. Meni osobno je nužno da mi muž bude u pravom smislu riječi partner u roditeljstvu (i svemu ostalome) i dobro vidim koliko smo društveno uvjetovani i koliko nam to otežava istinsko partnerstvo. A na sreću, mogu reći i da vidim kako je za djecu fantastično kad tata postaje sve više kompletni roditelj.

----------


## leonisa

> ova žena je lijepa, plava, mršava, naspavana, bez podočnjaka (da mi je vidjeti takvu forumašicu ). doji, pretpostavljam - na zahtjev.


pih! mislim, stvarno...pih  :Grin: 

ono sto, mogu cak reci i prezirem, u clanku je "jeste li dovoljno majke". sve te (ne/uber)majka fraze i spike, iz dna duse prezirem i nastavak teksta, bilo pisanog ili izgovorenog, uopce ne dozivljavam. ne smatram osobu koja ga pise/izgovara kompetentnom uopce to ciniti na tu temu.

----------


## Gabrielle

Mislim da je smisao članka, a prvenstveno naslovnice - kao i svake druge, bio šokirati, oboriti rekorde tiraže i to je to. Da bi nešto više rekla trebala bih ga pročitati. Ali što se tiče samog izgleda naslovnice, mali izgleda kao da je osnovnoškolac, ona izgleda kao tinejdžerka, položaj u kojem doji je nigdje veze s dojenjem (nisam imala čast upoznati nijednu mamu koja produženo doji, zapravo kad malo bolje razmislim, u mom okruženju sam jedna od rijetkih koje uopće doje, al to je priča za sebe- pa onda ne znam u kojim položajima doje veća djeca), ali mi izgleda neprirodno. Kad uzmem u obzir upravo to svoje okruženje nisam sigurna da ovakve naslovnice šalju neke pozitivne poruke o dojenju, npr. bi li nešto takvo potaknulo osobe iz moje "nedojeće" sredine na dojenje. Mislim da ne bi, mislim da bi zapravo samo potaklo nekakvo još veće ustručavanje i stid kod takvih žena. Što je zapravo blesavo jer cice su stvorene za dojenje, a ne za seks. Nemamo problema s minicama diskutabilne dužine, dekolteima također, ali imamo problem s mamama koje uopće doje, a kamoli s mamama koje doje u javnosti ili produženo doje. Sustav vrijednosti nam je opako poremećen, ali to nije neki nov zaključak. Ali, ako je išta dobro u ovoj naslovnici, onda bi to bilo (po mom skromnom mišljenju) to što bar potiče diskusiju.

----------


## summer

ja ne znam da produzeno dojenje (iznad 3 godine) za djecu nije dobro, niti to tvrdim
isto kao sto pretpostavljam nitko ne zna da JESTE dobro i sto to posebno npr. petogodisnjak dobiva dojenjem
mislim da to, sto je nesto djecja zelja, nije neki kriterij, jer djeca svasta zele, bar moja  :Grin: 
samo znam da mi je ta ideja majke koja vadi sisu cim vrticarac pozeli osobno odbojna i da smatram da se maziti i povezati itekako moze i na druge nacine
al to sam ja, drugi nek rade kako im se svidja

----------


## vertex

Kužim, summer. Ja sam te bila shvatila da načelno ne odobravaš.
Meni nije upitno da se maziti i povezati može na druge načine (i svatko svoj u glavi to i radi), kao i da dojenje vrtićarca sigurno nije neka nužnost. 
Ipak, čak i žestoke prodojeće struje kažu da dojenje ide dok oboje to žele, i mama i dijete, dakle ne samo dok dijete želi.

----------


## mikka

ima jedan zgodan stripic na temu

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## Jadranka

> Ali što se tiče samog izgleda naslovnice, mali izgleda kao da je osnovnoškolac, ona izgleda kao tinejdžerka, položaj u kojem doji je nigdje veze s dojenjem (nisam imala čast upoznati nijednu mamu koja produženo doji, zapravo kad malo bolje razmislim, u mom okruženju sam jedna od rijetkih koje uopće doje, al to je priča za sebe- pa onda ne znam u kojim položajima doje veća djeca), ali mi izgleda neprirodno. Kad uzmem u obzir upravo to svoje okruženje nisam sigurna da ovakve naslovnice šalju neke pozitivne poruke o dojenju, npr. bi li nešto takvo potaknulo osobe iz moje "nedojeće" sredine na dojenje. Mislim da ne bi, mislim da bi zapravo samo potaklo nekakvo još veće ustručavanje i stid kod takvih žena.


Moja je rodica tako dojila svog (poviseg) dvogodisnjaka, on stoji na klupici u parku i sisa, a stare zene prolaze i zgrazaju se... Ja sam bila najmladja unuka u obe obitelji tako da dok rodice nisu dobile djecu nisam imala skoro nikakvog dodira sa malim bebama i dojenjem - ali sam na temelju rodicinog primjera zakljucila da je dojenje nesto sasvim normalno i da sve zene doje  :Shock:  Nemalo li sam se iznenadila kad sam saznala da to bas nije tako (ne da nije normalno nego da sve ne doje). A jos kad sam cula da je mama brata dojila tri mjeseca, a mene sest... Ja bila uvjerena da nas je dojila godinu dana. I ja svog malog zasad dojim tek tri i po mjeseca, i nije da nema problema, ima, ali voljela bih ga dojiti sto duze (al opet ne godinama). Ali cini mi se da je ta potpora dojenju vise figurativna nego stvarna bar, u mom slucaju. Od mame koja stalno daju krive savjete (dodaji mu vodu izmedju obroka, doji ga po rasporedu... ) do jedne tete koja stalno ispituje imam li dovoljno mlijeka i napreduje li i zasto mu pobogu ne dam dudu, dobit ce dijete kilu od placa (a nije ga prakticki ni cula da place) do druge koja ponavlja da on nije bucmast ko njeni unuci, da je mrsavko (a dobio je tri kilograma u prva 2 mjeseca, sad sto se usput i izduzio dosta pa nije bucmast, a Boze moj... ) pa do susjeda na ulici koje zanima koliko ja imam mlijeka i dodajem li mu, pa do mm-a koji bas i ne odobrava dojenje u javnosti (kao moze, ali tamo gdje njega ne poznaju) i koji mi navodi kao pozitivan primjer neke prijatelje koji imaju djecaka mladjeg od naseg i koji su otputovali negdi na dva dana, a njega ostavili baki (a ja svoga jedva nekad na sat vremena ostavim... a sto mogu kad mi je neodoljiv...) i koji bi nekad da mi pozurimo s tom prehranom jer moramo negdi hitno ic pa do pedijatra koji mi je sa dva mjeseca savjetovao da mu dodajem vodu i cajeve (da se dijete navikne)... itd... Ma da nema interneta, ko zna bi li ja jos dojila uz sve te savjete i te skokove u razvoju. 

A uglavnom da se vratim na naslovnicu, makar ne sumnjam da je razlog za nju prodaja novina, a ne poticanje dojenja, meni kao dojilji drago je znati da ima zena koje doje cetverogodisnjake i smatraju da je to normalno... i sto se tko ima zgrazati nad tim?!

----------


## Ifigenija

> o tome da se tiraž povećava sa što šokantnijom slikom - to valjda drugačije ne može. ali ovdje se ne radi o dojenju, niti promicanju dojenja, nego o AP, kao "motherhood". ova žena je lijepa, plava, mršava, naspavana, bez podočnjaka (da mi je vidjeti takvu forumašicu ). doji, pretpostavljam - na zahtjev. doji (muško) čeljade. dat će mu svoje tijelo kad god on kmekne ili dođe i zatraži. 
> 
> naslov pita žene jesu li "dovoljno majke" da i one to učine. tri temelja AP su spomenuta u članku: dojenje, co-sleeping i nosanje u marami. nema da omane. očekuje se da žena svoje tijelo pruži tom načinu roditeljstva bespogovorno. jer ako to ne učini, nije dovoljno majka. 
> 
> očeva ni na durbin. 
> (ne, ne pripadam mreži udruga "hoću tatu" )


Hm... MC, a gdje je sad ono da može žena začet i bez muškarca, to je dapače ljudsko pravo? Kako se sad tu odjednom uklapa nenadana potreba za ocem?
Znači, može i posve bez njega, ali ako ga ima, onda on mora bit angažiran sto posto, i to ravnopravno?

----------


## Ifigenija

Iako je najbolji komentar na ovaj članak iz Timesa gorelinkana karikatura iz Mothering časopisa, ja moram reći da mi se čini da cijela ta priča "rekonstrukcije" majčinstva (pa sve ispadne malo nakaradno i pretjerano, kako već sa društvenim reakcijama nažalost biva jer je sredinu i umjerenost najteže za postić) ima veze s generacijama majki koje su zaboravile i što je cica i beba i mater, pa se cijela jedna mlada generacija (koja je sama rasla s gumom u zubima, i ostavljeno u day-care institucijama) nekako u kostima pobunila i shvatila da je nešto krivo, i da bi ipak tom majčinstvu, cici i bebi trebalo dati malo više.

Da ne govorimo o svim treninzima i šamaranjima beba da jedu, spavaju ili ne prljaju lijepi stan... u vremenima kad je nuklearna obitelj napustila socijalnu pozadinu, žene počele raditi, i još se podigao opći standard, estetika i očekivanje od života. Meni je jasno da su šezdesetih davali savjete da šamaraju djecu; jednostavno se nisu uklapala u cijelu priču.

A s druge strane, premorene super-mame u stanovima, i bez sela oko njih i bez toga da djecu mogu pustiti slobodno na cestu možda i nemaju neko drugo oružje od cice, marame i spavanja ako nikako drugačije a ono - uz bebu.

A očevi... ma koliko ja vjerujem da tate imaju svoje mjesto u odgoju djeteta, nekako vidim da ti ljudi unutar ovog društvenog uređenja ostavljaju život i živce i bubrege na poslu i ja posve vjerujem da iole ambiciozniji otac (ili pod većim kreditom jer su ljudi morali kupiti kuću, stan, auto i sve što treba) ima jako malo resursa za dat doma... ako oboje tako rade, onda je to još teže. Obično je jedno više doma, drugo više radi, žensko, muško... uglavnom ono koje je više na poslu, manje daje doma, i nema tu politike ni uredbe ni ičega što može natjerat iscijeđenog čovjeka da bude super-otac ili majka.

Ne znam.

----------


## mala-vila

meni je slika degutantna, ne zato sto mama doji 3-godisnjaka, nego zato sto taj mali meni izgleda ko da ima izmedu 6 i 8 godina, a mama ko tinejderica. uz stav mame (puna sam si sebe- tako meni djeluje) i zbunjeni pogled tog djeteta kao da su uhvaceni u necem. da, mislim da je namjena samo i iskljucivo sokirati, a takoder mislim da ce imati negativan efekt za dojenje opcenito.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Znači, može i posve bez njega, ali ako ga ima, onda on mora bit angažiran sto posto, i to ravnopravno?


upravo tako.  :Grin: 




> A očevi... ma koliko ja vjerujem da tate imaju svoje mjesto u odgoju djeteta, nekako vidim da ti ljudi unutar ovog društvenog uređenja ostavljaju život i živce i bubrege na poslu i ja posve vjerujem da iole ambiciozniji otac (ili pod većim kreditom jer su ljudi morali kupiti kuću, stan, auto i sve što treba) ima jako malo resursa za dat doma... ako oboje tako rade, onda je to još teže. Obično je jedno više doma, drugo više radi, žensko, muško... uglavnom ono koje je više na poslu, manje daje doma, i nema tu politike ni uredbe ni ičega što može natjerat iscijeđenog čovjeka da bude super-otac ili majka.


nedavno sam gledala film, niš posebno pametan, podsjetilo me, sa sarah jessicom parker How she does it. uglavnom, oboje rade, ona je u situaciji da mora potegnuti na poslu, a muž potegnuti doma. pita nju kolega(muški), ljubomoran na njen uspjeh, onako sa žalosnom facom - ajme, ja vam se divim, ne znam kako sve to stignete s toliko djece. a ona njemu - pa kako toliko, imam samo dvoje  :Shock:  on njoj - pa da, dvoje, to je puno djece. a kaže ona - ali vi imate četvero.

znači bit je u tome da radimo naporno zato što to volimo. volimo raditi naporno. to nas ispunjava. neke. uživaju u onome što rade, u savladavanju izazova - u poslu.

al isto tako volimo i produženo dojiti, volimo spavati s djecom u krevetu i nositi ih u marami.
ili - ne volimo ništa od toga pa ništa od toga niti ne radimo.
povremeno nam bude i teško od svega zajedno, al sve zajedno to ipak volimo.

tako ja vidim svoje majčinstvo.  :Grin: 

neda mi se čitat tekst, al naslovnica mi je simpa. volim tu ideju ap roditeljstva, a ne volim kad se to tako zove  :Grin:  jer podrazumijeva te neke imperative (nošenje, dojenje, spavanje...), a miče fokus činjenice da kad beba plače moraš svu svoju snagu volje upotrijebiti da ju - ne digneš. da ju ne staviš u svoj krevet. da joj nedaš cicu. sve ono što ti dođe kao uvjetovana reakcija.

----------


## IvanaR

Nadam se da će link raditi.
http://www.bastabalkana.com/wp-conte...ateljnica1.jpg
Evo, ostavimo religiju po strani jer je u ovom slučaju potpuno nebitna, i posmatrajmo samu sliku. Majka koja doji dete koje definitivno nije beba. Ali ovde nema ni traga tom "dojim, pa šta" stavu, samo bliskost, ljubav i smirenost. Zašto nisu odabrali neku sličnu pozu? Ja sam ćerku dojila do 36 meseci i svaki put je to bilo uz zagrljaj, a ovo na naslovnoj mi više liči na ono kad se avion puni gorivom u letu nego na dojenje. Slika dojenja lišena sadržaja.

----------


## mama courage

> Hm... MC, a gdje je sad ono da može žena začet i bez muškarca, to je dapače ljudsko pravo? Kako se sad tu odjednom uklapa nenadana potreba za ocem?
> Znači, može i posve bez njega, ali ako ga ima, onda on mora bit angažiran sto posto, i to ravnopravno?


razumijem da ti nije jasna pravna terminologija i teorija, pa ću pokušati objasniti... ustav i razni zakoni štite ljude od diskriminacija, po raznim temeljima: boji kože, naciji, jeziku, spolnoj orijentaciji, pa i po bračnom statusu. tako da bračni status ne može biti razlog u primjeni nekog ljudskog prava, kao što to ne može biti ni rasa. 

drugo, veći problem u društvu (ne samo hrvatskom) predstavlja ogroman broj muškaraca koji uglavnom tj. potpuno prebacuje odgovornost roditeljstva (neovisno jesu li i dalje supružnici ili daju petama vjetra, pa se često ne sjete ni alimentaciju plaćati) majci djeteta. ne slažem se da će se dogoditi moralni sunovrat našeg društva jer eto nekoliko single žena žele biti majke pomoću dobrovoljno donirane sperme donatora.

----------


## Ifigenija

> razumijem da ti nije jasna pravna terminologija i teorija, pa ću pokušati objasniti... ustav i razni zakoni štite ljude od diskriminacija, po raznim temeljima: boji kože, naciji, jeziku, spolnoj orijentaciji, pa i po bračnom statusu. tako da bračni status ne može biti razlog u primjeni nekog ljudskog prava, kao što to ne može biti ni rasa. 
> 
> drugo, veći problem u društvu (ne samo hrvatskom) predstavlja ogroman broj muškaraca koji uglavnom tj. potpuno prebacuje odgovornost roditeljstva (neovisno jesu li i dalje supružnici ili daju petama vjetra, pa se često ne sjete ni alimentaciju plaćati) majci djeteta. ne slažem se da će se dogoditi moralni sunovrat našeg društva jer eto nekoliko single žena žele biti majke pomoću dobrovoljno donirane sperme donatora.


Koja je razlika između toga da otac da petama vjetra, ili se nedovoljno angažira i toga da žena sama odluči ne dati priliku djetetu da ima oca, a ona partnera? jedno je loše, a drugo - dobro? Zar to nije ista situacija; nepovoljna po dijete, i majku, i oca?

----------


## SikaPika

> Nadam se da će link raditi.
> http://www.bastabalkana.com/wp-conte...ateljnica1.jpg
> Evo, ostavimo religiju po strani jer je u ovom slučaju potpuno nebitna, i posmatrajmo samu sliku. Majka koja doji dete koje definitivno nije beba. Ali ovde nema ni traga tom "dojim, pa šta" stavu, samo bliskost, ljubav i smirenost. Zašto nisu odabrali neku sličnu pozu? Ja sam ćerku dojila do 36 meseci i svaki put je to bilo uz zagrljaj, a ovo na naslovnoj mi više liči na ono kad se avion puni gorivom u letu nego na dojenje. Slika dojenja lišena sadržaja.


potpisujem

iako, kad malo bolje čitam i članak i komentare ispod, a hvala Bogu komentare i neke od vas uopće mi nije čudno što i mene okolina sve više smatra luđakinjom

i mi imamo ovakve fotke, ali ih niti ne izrađujem niti ikome pokazujem, ne zato jer mi je bed da se vide moje sise ili da mi je bed zbog djeteta nego mi je to onako, ono nešto, uhvaćeno u najljepšem trenutku bliskosti što uopće ne želim dijeliti s nikim drugim
da mi moje, skoro trogodišnje dijete, poželi sisati na sred trga, ne bih joj uskratila pa da nas gleda petsto ljudi, no isto tako, ne mašem ni sisama ni njom na njima da bi ikome išta dokazala
no, da o tome treba govoriti, treba, jer očito neki imaju malo tvrđu glavu pa ne dopire do njih
govoriti pa makar i na ovako provokativan način jer će se valjda, kada krene priča o ovome u kakvom "osvještenom" društvu naći neka tamo SikaPika, IvanaRI ili netko sličan i reći, e halo ljudi, dojenje s 4 nije izmislila Amerika

----------


## mama courage

> Koja je razlika između toga da otac da petama  vjetra, ili se nedovoljno angažira i toga da žena sama odluči ne dati  priliku djetetu da ima oca, a ona partnera? jedno je loše, a drugo -  dobro? Zar to nije ista situacija; nepovoljna po dijete, i majku, i  oca?


pa, ako je bitnija forma od sadržaja, ako je bitnija  samo vanjština, ako je bitno da fasada bude ugodna oku društva,  neovisno od toga što se dešava sa konkretnim ljudskim sudbinama u konkretnoj životnoj zajednici, onda ne čudi da ne vidiš razliku. ne mogu govoriti o drugim  narodima (posebice kad sam svjesna njihovih sustava vrijednosti i  običaja), no u našoj civilizaciji (također uzimajući u obzir i taj  sustav vrijednosti i poluga moći i kreiranja društvene stvarnosti)  pretpostavljam (urođeno ili upravo kroz tu kreiranu stvarnost nametnuto,  ne znam) ljudsku težnju (naravno u zavisnosti od pojedinačnog  karaktera, odgoja, svjetonazora, pa i trauma i dosadašnjih iskustava i sl.) za zajedničkim  životom s voljenom osobom. većina (i pored različitosti) tu težnju uspije ostvariti u zadanim  društvenim gabaritima, nekima su ta prava i danas osporavana.

žena je u prvom slučaju (ipak) iznevjerena u  svojim očekivanjima, jer sigurno nije ulazila u zajednicu da bi djecu  odgajala sama (kakve god imala poglede na obaveze majčinstva i/li očinstva)... ako su oboje, svojom slobodnom voljom, ušli u tu zajednicu i preuzeli odgovornost za nju i roditeljstvo, da, moje je mišljenje (a bome i zakona) da trebaju biti ravnopravni i u obavezama i u pravima. to ne znači da nisu sve konstalacije preuzimanja te odgovornosti dozvoljene i da svatko ima pravo izabrati modus vivendi koji mu odgovara, to samo znači da se društvo treba osvijestiti u tome da roditeljem ne postaje samo žena, nego i muškarac. pa ako se njoj mogu "nametnuti" neke novonastale obaveze, mogu se i njemu, ako ona "mora" smanjiti svoje apetite, tj. posložiti prioritete - ništa manje ne treba ni on. to za mene konkretno može značiti i da mu karijera treba biti u ovisnosti od njegovog roditeljstva (ono, sorry šef moram si uzeti slobodno jer mi dijete kuri, sorry, šef ne mogu sa vama na večeru, jer moram preuzeti djecu iz vrtića i staviti ih u krevet), a ne kao što je čest slučaj, da se potpuno neovisno razvija (večera? večeras u 20h? ok, samo da javim ženi da neću doći kući tako brzo), jer svu infrastrukturu (počev od odgoja pomlatka, do održavanja kuće, peglanja košulja itd.) obavlja partnerica (neovisno radi li sama ili ne). 

btw, to što se dogodi da se u takvim zajednicama konstalacija vremenom promjeni, pa netko od partnera napusti zajednicu, u današnje vrijeme ne znači kraj svijeta (mada ne bi trebalo značiti da roditelj time napušta i obaveze roditeljstva). ponekad je izlaz iz ne tako zamišljene (ako ne i nasilne)  zajednice bolja opcija nego ostanak u njoj. i odlično je što društvo  sve manje osuđuje žene zbog te odluke i što religijska i patrijarhalna  indoktrinacija sve manje ima uticaja da ženama nametne ostanak u  takvoj neravnopravnoj zajednici. 

u drugom primjeru žena (iz  kojeg god osobnog razloga) odlučuje o drugom načinu roditeljstva, gdje  su i želje drugačije (no. ne znači manje legitimne), pa i očekivanja ne  mogu biti iznevjerena. a i muškarac odlučuje također na isti način  (neparticipiranja u obavezama roditeljstva). možda bi takva žena bila presretna da takav način ne mora birati, da ima nekog tko će ju voljeti ili koga ona može voljeti, ne ulazim u različite razloge, koje ponukaju žena na ovaj izbor, ali mogu prihvatiti da postoje ti razlozi, da su legitimni i da to nije nikakav hir ili ono što se želi prikazati od nekih društvenih krugova.

nema potrebe  ulaziti u raspravu da se takav način roditeljstva ne poklapa sa nečijim  svjetonazorima ili sustavima vrijednosti, ma što si uopće žena današnjice uzima za pravo (ili si želi uzeti za pravo) da sama odlučuje o svom  životu - jer pretpostavljam da o tome imamo različita mišljenja.

----------


## n.grace

> ja ne znam da produzeno dojenje (iznad 3 godine) za djecu nije dobro, niti to tvrdim
> isto kao sto pretpostavljam nitko ne zna da JESTE dobro i sto to posebno npr. petogodisnjak dobiva dojenjem
> mislim da to, sto je nesto djecja zelja, nije neki kriterij, jer djeca svasta zele, bar moja 
> samo znam da mi je ta ideja majke koja vadi sisu cim vrticarac pozeli osobno odbojna i da smatram da se maziti i povezati itekako moze i na druge nacine
> al to sam ja, drugi nek rade kako im se svidja


I ja isto ovako mislim.

----------


## Tikvanja

Ja vjerujem da ovdje nije problem u dojenju, majci, djetetu i njegovoj dobi već u načinu na koji je prikazano.Ova slika mi i nije nekako prekrasna. Meni ovo izgleda kao da je slikao netko iz onih tvornica kaj šibaju MF na police i javljaju mi se  misli da oni baš nisu bili zadovoljni tom naslovnicom, ali ono, malo publiciteta i para pa svakom dobro.. možda se varam, al eto

----------


## Loryblue

> moja granica je oko 2,5-3 god, a i to je za vecinu ohoho
> ne zgrazam se, i ja sam osvijestena ko piplica , al ni ne odobravam, ovako ko mama c.
> sjetim se odmah onog topica o dojenju predskolaca/skolaraca
> mislim da se pretjeruje s tim - dok dijete zeli
> svasta djeca zele, ne znaci da je sve dobro za njih


ovo potpisujem od prve do zadnje.

a ovo mi dijete nikako ne izgleda kao dijete od 4 godine. izgleda kao da mu je 7. mene je više šokirao "ostarjeli" izgled četverogodišnjaka nego što on doji. jer mi je nenormalno da dijete od 7 godina (kako mi ovaj izgleda) doji. meni je to, sorry, incestuozno.

----------


## Optimisticna

To je ona naslovnica gdje dijete stoji na stolcicu i cica zenu koja stoji? Nije me sokiralo, samo me zacudilo sto su Amerikanci time sokirani. Mene je sokirao danas natpis na 24sata kako su trojica muskaraca (80, 60 i 35 g) silovali kokos (tipkovnica mi ne udara kvacice, ne radi se o plodu s drveta, radi se o pernatoj zivotinji) do smrti. To je amerima pretpostavljam ful normalno..... :Coffee:

----------


## Davor

Da im netko objasni da se na to trebaju šokirati - šokirali bi se.

----------

